# Übernachten: Rif. Pralongia oder Bindelweghütte



## Trekiger (29. Juni 2007)

Servus,

Eigentlich habe ich den Alpencross so geplant, dass wir auf der dem Rif. Pralongia übernachten. Super 360° Dolomitenblick und so. Nur jetzt habe ich gelesen, das auch die Bindelweghütte super sein soll. Nun bin ich am zweifeln, da ja die Aussicht dort noch schöner sein soll.
Wer kann mir helfen? Hat jemand die Anschrift, Telefonnummer oder Homepage von der Bindelweghütte?
Kann man dort ohne Schlafsack (Bettzeug muß also vorhanden sein) übernachten.

Da wir am Bindelweg entweder sehr früh oder ganz spät am Tag sein wollen, werden wir entweder mit der letzten oderd er esrten Gondel und auf den Berg transportieren lassen. Ist unsere einzige Gondelfahrt beim Alpencross.  
Gibts ne HP mit den fahrzeiten der Gondel . Nehmen die Biker überhaupt mit?

Thx
  Trekiger


----------



## dede (29. Juni 2007)

Beide Hütten kann man eigtl. überhaupt nihct miteinander vergleichen, da die eine ein relativ komfortabler und meist ziemlich überlaufener Berggasthof (Pralongia) und die andere eine vor 3 Jahren frisch renovierte Berghütte ist. Panorama ist be ibeiden Klasse, wen nauch unterschiedlich (wie du schon richtig sagst 360° vs. dominiert von der Marmolada mit Anhang (Vernel, Col Ombert etc.)). Der große Vorteil einer Nächtigung auf der Bindelweghütte besteht halt v.a. darin, daß man den Bindelweg dann komplett für sich alleine (Hütte steht genau in der Mitte zwischen Porta Vescovo und Pordoi) und den Bindelweg im weichen Abend- respektive Morgenlicht zum Fotographieren hat. Komfortabler (aber durchaus auch teurer) ist die Pralongia, dafür eben meist überlaufen. Bindelweghütte nächtigen selten mehr als 5-6 Personen (haben sowohl Zimmer im Jugenherbergsstil als auch rustikalere, jeweils aber mit schönen neuen Duschen) ! Nummer hab ich irgendwo, gibt's aber glaub ich auch auf ner italienischen Internetseite (nach Rifugio Viel de Pan googln !!). Persönlich würde ich die Bindelweghütte bevorzugen (hab auch schon mehrmals dort genächtigt, auch schon vor dem Umbau), v.a. wenn du die Seilbahn nehmen willst (fährt halbstündig ab Mitte Juli-Mitte September von 10.00 bis 17.30 Uhr (glaub ich, in TV Arabba nachfragen !!)). Ansonsten ist die KJurbelei zur Porta Vescovo hoch durchaus kräftezehrend und im obersten Teil (letzten 150 Hm, steile Skipiste) nur für ganz wenige fahrbar......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmar Neßler (29. Juni 2007)

die pralongia ist schon 2003 relativ teuer gewesen und bald ein berghotel, bindelweghütte ist halt eine einfache typische hütte, aber die wurde ja 2003 renoviert und ist auf jeden fall klasse!

ich hatte damals in dem kleinen zimmer genächtigt, das man von draussen erreicht. war wohl das lager. es dürfte wohl auch zimmer geben.

http://www.trentinorifugi.com/associazionerifugi/scheda.php?cod=12&id=

da steht eine nummer dabei.

heir noch ein foto ...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/328409

p.s.: dede war noch etwas schneller ...


----------



## Trekiger (4. Juli 2007)

Danke für die Info.
Aber leider hat mir jetzt keiner die Entscheidung abgenommen  tendiere aber zur bindelweghütte ... dann kann man abends nochmal den ganzen weg absurfen.


----------



## dede (4. Juli 2007)

Würde auf jeden Fall die Bindelweghütte nehmen (wenn's in die Etappenplanung paßt !). Mach auf der Pralongia Mittag und du weißt warum das die eher suboptimale Lösung ist...... Viel Spaß jedenfalls !!!


----------



## fatz (5. Juli 2007)

dede schrieb:


> Mach auf der Pralongia Mittag und du weißt warum das die eher suboptimale Lösung ist.


wir haben vor 3 jahren dort nicht mal mittag gemacht.....


----------



## dede (5. Juli 2007)

Tja, bist halt ein Insider ))


----------



## Trekiger (6. Juli 2007)

okay okay ... werde auf der bindelweghütte übernachten.
muss ich die vorab buchen? reicht ein tag vorher anzurufen? Wie ist eure Erfahrung


----------



## dede (6. Juli 2007)

Eigentlich nicht, weil da normalerweise kaum Leute schlafen - ich reservier aber dennoch IMMER vor, man weiß ja nie, absagen u/o verschieben kannst du ja immer noch den Tag davor oder auch noch am selben Tag !!! In jedem Fall aber absagen wenn ihr nicht kommt, denn wenn sich's um einen gewissenhaften Hüttenweirt handelt (und davon gibt's Gott sei Dank auch noch ne ganz Menge !) wird er sich Gedanken drüber machen, ob ihr nicht irgendwo im Schlamassel steckt und im ungünstigsten Fall sogar die Bergwacht alarmieren (kommt zwar selten vor, gibt's aber dennoch ab und zu - und das kann ggf. teurer als ein kurzer Anruf werden) !!!


----------



## Trekiger (11. Juli 2007)

sooo, Bindelweghütte gebucht ... zumindest hoff ich das, da sich mein Italienisch auf ca. 10 Wörter beschränkt und die Frau am Telefon nicht wirklich gut Deutsch konnte ... unglaublich diese Ignoranz den Touristen gegenüber


----------



## gunnnar (11. Juli 2007)

Bindelweg und Bindelweghütte sind ein Traum.
Wir haben letztes Jahr dort übernachtet und ich konnte gar nicht genug davon bekommen. Hab sowohl am Abend als auch nochmal am Morgen eine Extrarunde gedreht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (8. August 2007)

Kurzes Fazit für diejenige, die irgendwann mal vor der selben Wahl stehen.

Wir waren jetzt auf der Bindelweghütte und haben es nicht bereut. Die Hütte finde ich schon genial, auch wenn sie doch den Massentourismus angepaßt wurde. 
Der Bindelweg alleine ist natürlich schon ein Erlebnis. Aber ich war froh als wir an der Hütte waren, da mir die Ausgesetztheit der Weges dann doch schon fast zuviel war. An manchen Stellen ist ein falscher Schritt eben der letzte und dafür denke ich zuviel. Und so ein extrem Alpentauglicher bin ich eben nicht. Etwas mehr Sicherheit wären für mich gut gewesen. 

An der Pralonga-Hütte sind wir nur vorbeigefahren. Lage und Ausblick sind sicherlich genial, da man 360° Rundumblick hatte. Aber wirklich einladend hat die Hütte von aussen nicht ausgeschaut.


----------



## Didi123 (6. September 2007)

Trekiger schrieb:


> Kurzes Fazit für diejenige, die irgendwann mal vor der selben Wahl stehen.
> 
> Wir waren jetzt auf der Bindelweghütte und haben es nicht bereut. Die Hütte finde ich schon genial, auch wenn sie doch den Massentourismus angepaßt wurde.



Mal eine dumme Frage, braucht man auf der Bindelweghütte unbedingt so einen "Hüttenschlafsack" oder haben die irgendwie Bettwäsche oder sowas...?
Wäre doof, ich hab' nämlich k.A. wo ich jetzt bis Samstag so ein Teil herkriegen soll !?

Danke!

Edit: Prima, erst lesen - dann posten! 
Wenn man Elmars Link folgt, kommt man auch auf die Homepage der Bindelweghütte www.rifugiovieldalpan.com... 
Da sieht's ganz danach aus, als muss man nicht unbedingt so eine Wurstpelle mitbringen.


----------



## dede (6. September 2007)

Nein, haben Decken inkl. Bettwäsche !!!


----------



## Trekiger (7. September 2007)

Bindelweghütte ist mit allen ausgestattet ... und gegen Einwerfen kleiner Scheine kriegst du auch eine Zimmer inklusive Bettwäsche und Handtuch.
Viel Spaß. 

Liegt denn da nicht schon Schnee?


----------



## Didi123 (7. September 2007)

Trekiger schrieb:


> Liegt denn da nicht schon Schnee?



Mir egal, ich hab' Stollenreifen...!


----------



## Trekiger (7. September 2007)

habe nur gerade gesehen.

          Berg   Tal
Arabba  -5°C  8°C 

Guggst Du http://www.dolomitisuperski.com/met...H5Qx+KaUxn4SpE9+q67PqffOq75C+RRG8XSxYAOCnbQ='

Trotzdem viel Spaß

PS: Deine Bewerteung des Bindelwegs würde mich interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (7. September 2007)

Trekiger schrieb:


> habe nur gerade gesehen.
> 
> Berg   Tal
> Arabba  -5°C  8°C
> ...



Wird nächste Woche wieder besser... wehe, wenn nicht !!  
Wie seit ihr zum Bindelweg hoch ?
Mit der Seilbahn ab Arabba, oder...?

Kann mir jemand verbindlich sagen ob die Seilbahn nächste Woche noch in Betrieb ist...?
Mein Stand ist, dass am 09.09. Schluß ist, dann erst wieder zur Wintersaison...


----------



## Trekiger (8. September 2007)

Servus Didi

Schaut aus, als wenn die am 09.09. zumachen.
http://www.altabadia.org/summer/content.asp?SUBC=12515&L=2&P=4864
Beim Link steht auch eine Telefonnummer. Kannst ja mal anrufen.
Welche Seilbahnen offen sind siehst du auch auf http://www.dolomitisuperski.com/ara...&sOpv54UjH71pIWog72iN/+Okxr3hgKX9JJrT6mqsRwo= 

Wir sind damals mit der Seilbahn zum Porta Vescovo rauf, da wir an dem Tag schon 2000 hm in den Beinen hatten  . Das erste mal dass ich mit den Bike Seilbahn gefahren bin. Schäm mich heute noch 

Gruss
  Trekiger


----------



## upndown (8. September 2007)

Trekiger schrieb:


> Wir sind damals mit der Seilbahn zum Porta Vescovo rauf, da wir an dem Tag schon 2000 hm in den Beinen hatten  . Das erste mal dass ich mit den Bike Seilbahn gefahren bin. Schäm mich heute noch



Wir sind hochgekurbelt. Ich finds einfach z.K. wenn ne Fuhre Leute auf den Berg gekarrt werden   - außer ich sitz mal selber drin  

Auf jeden Fall haben wir den Capuccino auf der Bergstation genossen - aus dem Automaten, hat aber trotzdem gut getan.

Ansonsten ist der Bindelweg wirklich klasse. Am Anfang hab ich auch etwas zurückgezuckt, wegen dem recht steilen Gelände und den einzelnen ausgesetzten Passagen. Aber trotzdem klasse.


----------

